# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  sports personality of the year

## chance

this is so rigged its unbelievable! notice how jose morineho(sp) won coach of the year for winning the premirership and the carling cup.liverpool won the european cup which is a much harder trophy to win but the reason he didnt win it was because he wasnt there,liverpool are in japan at the moment so its better pr for the bbc to give it to someone whos there.be honest liverpool fans out number chelsea fans by about 50-1 in this country so if supporters are suppose to be voting rafa would have won it clear.
they havent said the winner of sports personality of the year yet,but i guarantee stephen gerrard wont win it as he isnt and cant be there tonight,bet he doesnt even make the top 3.it is rigged!!!

----------


## chance

gerrards supposedley 3rd.ridiculous!!!  :Angry:

----------


## pookie1968uk

> this is so rigged its unbelievable! notice how jose morineho(sp) won coach of the year for winning the premirership and the carling cup.liverpool won the european cup which is a much harder trophy to win but the reason he didnt win it was because he wasnt there,liverpool are in japan at the moment so its better pr for the bbc to give it to someone whos there.be honest liverpool fans out number chelsea fans by about 50-1 in this country so if supporters are suppose to be voting rafa would have won it clear.
> they havent said the winner of sports personality of the year yet,but i guarantee stephen gerrard wont win it as he isnt and cant be there tonight,bet he doesnt even make the top 3.it is rigged!!!


you are so right. rediculous. its not every day a british club becomes champions of europe is it, rafa should have definitely got it!

----------


## Meh

Flintoff deserved to win. Where did McArthur come from?

----------

